# Narrow car seats and boosters



## mammabear61101 (Jul 10, 2002)

We are expecting our 5th child in August. We will have to put our three oldest in the back seat of the van. They will be 8, almost 6, and 4 when the baby is born. The oldest will be old enough and big enough to be out of a booster by then. Number 2 is in a booster and I would like to keep number 3 in a harness seat that goes up to 65 lbs if possible. Are there any narrow car seats and booster that would allow all three to be comfortable in the back. I don't want number 1 to be squished between the two car seats.

Also is there a good mid range price car seat for a small 15 month old. She is in a cosco scenera right now, but it is not very comfortable to sit in (very little padding). I don't want to have to buy her another carseat in a couple years.

Thanks!


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

A radian would be a good narrow seat for #3... not sure which boosters are narrow.

15 mos old rearfacing or forward facing? I'd highly recommend rear facing at that age, maybe something like a True Fit? Rearface to 35 lbs, and then forward face....(I can't remember the limit, but it's higher then the typical 40, I'm sure someone else will chime in with it). If she's FF, a Nautilus might be a "last seat" if it doesn't expire before she is big enough to not need it....harness to 65 lbs, then boosters to 100 lbs. But doesn't rearface.


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

We just got a Maxi Cosi Priori. It has all the new safety features (LATCH system, shock-absorbing EPS foam in the headrest for side impact) that are now standard in Europe. It was the smallest seat on the whole display and only $200, compared to ~$300+ for most of the others. Plus, it's the prettiest.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the monterey (booster) adjusts in width and is rather narrow. And the radian is a great narrow harnessed seat.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

The Monterey does adjust from 15" to 22" at the belt path. The shoulders also adjust, but I'm not sure how much.

The Radian is also great for narrowness, but has some install issues. What make is your van? If it's a Toyota I've heard the Radian won't install FFing in the third row.

For the one that will be out of the booster make sure that he passes the five step test in a position with a lap & shoulder belt.

For the 15 month old I'd get a True Fit since it will last the longest. I spotted them on clearance at my Target last night for $132 (normally $190).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooklynbabymama* 
We just got a Maxi Cosi Priori. It has all the new safety features (LATCH system, shock-absorbing EPS foam in the headrest for side impact) that are now standard in Europe. It was the smallest seat on the whole display and only $200, compared to ~$300+ for most of the others. Plus, it's the prettiest.









I wouldn't touch a maxi cosi. In the US they're made by dorel. My kids won't ride in seats made by dorel- they have a rotten track record.

Also that seat has a low top strap height. For $200 the radian is a much better choice in every way.

-Angela


----------



## mammabear61101 (Jul 10, 2002)

We have a chrystler town and country.

DD1 will be in the middle of the two car seats in the back, so it will only be a lap belt.

The 15 month old is forward facing.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

a small 15 month old should really still be rf. Is there a reason she must ff?

-Angela


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammabear61101* 
We have a chrystler town and country.

DD1 will be in the middle of the two car seats in the back, so it will only be a lap belt.

The 15 month old is forward facing.


If at all possible, in any manner, it would be MUCH safer to put a harness carseat in the lap-belt spot and put the child without a seat in a spot w/ a lap & shoulder belt. Lap belts only are great for holding carseats in place, but otherwise horribly inadequate in a wreck, especially for children.

If the 15 mos old absolutely won't be rearfacing (definitely advise a little research on benefits of extended rearfacing but ultimately your choice of course) then a Nautilus (or two, one for 15 mos old and one for the 3 yr old) would give you a lot more use (harness to 65lbs, then booster to 100) then a convertible seat. They are wider then a Radian though, those are your best bet for a narrow seat but you'll end up needing something else down the road and dealing with the fit issues all over again.
The Nautilus is comparable in price to True Fit. Much cheaper then that and it's going to cost you more in the long run since you'll need to buy another seat later. (but some of the cheaper seats can be a good "for now" option til you can save up a little. Since you have a Scenera though I'd use that til you can save up if needed)
The Radian costs a little more but it's narrow and harness up to 65 or 80 lbs (depending on model); but most kids outgrow before 65 lbs by height. (highest strap height is the same on both models, so only the heaviest of kids will need the extra weight,very few)
Like posted the Maxi Cosi won't last long for the price....for the infant maybe but I wouldn't get it for a 1 yr old, probably won't last any longer then the scenera or not much. (same weight limits, I don't know height). Probably more comfy for the LO then Scenera, but there are other, cheaper seats (true fit, nautilus, EFTA) that will both last longer and be more comfortable then the Scenera.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i agree that you should rearrange the seating configuration in the back so that the 8 yo has a shoulder belt and put the harnessed child in the middle position with the lapbelt.

i have to sit three across in my Highlander (there are shoulder belts in all 3 positions) and i have two Radians flanking a Graco Turbo Booster. all three are the same width - nice and narrow - but are still very comfortable for the kiddos.

do you need to fit more than two in the middle row? or will it always be infant and baby? if space isn't too much of a consideration, the Nautilus is a good choice for your 15 mo. if FF. if you'd rather have narrow seats so that someone else could sit in that row with the younger two on occasion, the Radian is the way to go. it's darn near half the size of the Nautilus. i was going to buy those for my older two until i checked out the dimensions and there was no way 2 Nautis and a Radian would fit 3-across.

it is a lot of seats to buy all at once, how much time do you have to make the switch? the Turbo Booster is only like $50, but the Radians run around $200/ea. it seems like it'd be a reasonable investment even for the 4 yo since that seat can be handed down to the new baby when 4 yo is ready for a booster (Radians have, i believe, 8 years before expiration).


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

We have a Fisher Price booster that is super narrow. Right now in our van, we have:

Middle row: Marathon FF, Chicco Keyfit RF
Third Row: Graco Booster, Marathon FF, Fisher Price Booster.

The third row is tight. The graco booster needs an adult to buckle it, because it is awkward to get the buckle in because of placement. Oh, our marathon is in the middle because that is where the latch is, and the tether for that row is only in the middle. Oh, and the turbo booster is WIDE, much more so than the Fisher Price. I tried to get two turbo boosters and the marathon and it would not work.

Really though, if your 8yo is not in anything, you should be totally fine with any seats. It was when we added the fifth seat that things got puzzle like putting them in.

Ok, looking it up, apparently the fp booster we have, the Safe Voyage, is no longer available.


----------

